# I am going straight to hell.



## invertepet (Nov 15, 2002)

I just witnessed the most horrific, disgusting thing I've ever seen... I fed a hopper to my 9" Vietnamese S. subspinipes sp. -- And I taped it. I'm debating as to if I should actually transfer it to MPEG and post it, it's that bad. 

The centipede basically chews out the throat of the hopper and drinks the blood, then eats its face... I am literally nauseous.

Yuck. I'm not doing THAT again. And I thought the mouse I just fed to my Goliath was bad.

b


----------



## LaRiz (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah, I hear ya.  It's pretty brutal.  Though, I say mpeg it and let us see.  It will be educational.  Centipedes no doubt wander into underground rodent burrows and most likely prey on rodents, babies and adults.  Being the eating machines they are, I'm sure nothing is safe.
I'm not one to feed vertebrate prey to my centipedes or tarantulas, but I do on occasions, for variety.  When I do, I don't watch.  Just pick up the pellet, or whatever is left, later on.
john


----------



## Henry Kane (Nov 15, 2002)

Yep, it's pretty gross but you get used to it. I prefer to feed large anoles myself but have on occasion fed fuzzies to them. I don't know why but i'm still captivated by it....and somehow put off at the same time. You gotta love the giant pedes, man!  

Atrax


----------



## Alex S. (Nov 15, 2002)

Centipedes are pretty bad, but you should really see a large solifugid take down an adult mouse.... 

Alex S.


----------



## invertepet (Nov 15, 2002)

I just hope there really is no such thing as Karma, because I don't want to think what I'll come back as after this.

I'll MPEG it tomorrow - got to go see Harry Potter and purge the grisly images from my brain!  

b


----------



## Alonso99 (Nov 15, 2002)

I'll be waiting for your MPEG, but I think Harry Potter is more damaging to the brain that witnessing a Pede feed. =D   ;P


----------



## Henry Kane (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alex S. _
> *Centipedes are pretty bad, but you should really see a large solifugid take down an adult mouse....
> 
> Alex S. *


That's one I haven't had the pleasure of witnessing yet. I sure would like to see one in action though.


Atrax


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Nov 15, 2002)

Yes please do MPEG it. Would love to see it!


----------



## Alonso99 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Atrax _
> *That's one I haven't had the pleasure of witnessing yet. I sure would like to see one in action though.
> 
> 
> Atrax *


Me too, How do they tackle the mouse?


----------



## invertepet (Nov 15, 2002)

OK, I converted it to a 45MB DiVX AVI file. Is everyone OK with that? Are there 56K modem users who need a much smaller version? I'll have to re-edit it, if so.

bill


----------



## Alonso99 (Nov 15, 2002)

I got cable, I wanna dl, but where is the file


----------



## steve055 (Nov 15, 2002)

That will be good...for me at least.....were can we get it?


----------



## Ephesians (Nov 16, 2002)

Duuude, I wanna see!!  I know how you feel though, I taped my P. muriums terrorizing a pinky...striking it about 6 times and the little pinkie just continues to scream and scream...I can't watch it anymore...just because of the squeeling.  Anyway...give us a link to the file, I would very much love to witness this!  hehe.

Marcus


----------



## Alex S. (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Atrax _
> *That's one I haven't had the pleasure of witnessing yet. I sure would like to see one in action though.
> 
> 
> Atrax *



Its nothing less than amazing and just straight *brutal.* 

Alex S.


----------



## Alonso99 (Nov 16, 2002)

You have all of us waiting, LOL


----------



## Alex S. (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alonso99 _
> *Me too, How do they tackle the mouse? *



Anyway they want to really, they are search and destroy predators. Solifugids are so incredibly fast that by the time the mouse realizes it has been hit by something its already halfway dead and getting the solifugids huge chelicerae furiously worked all over its body.

Alex S.


----------



## Alonso99 (Nov 16, 2002)

How big are the ones that can eat an adult mouse??


----------



## Alex S. (Nov 16, 2002)

The largest species are of the family Galeodidae, which can be over 3" in body length, with the largest species being Galeodes arabs and Galeodes caspius. Vertibrates make up quite a large portion of solifugids diets. Other large species include those of the family Rhagodidae and Solpugidae.

Alex S.


----------



## motorteipidpa (Nov 16, 2002)

i only feed my inverts thawed pinks.i couldnt bare to listen to the squeeling of a  live one,or to watch it die.i dont mind giving a dead pinky to anything though,i even gave a pinky to my black widow two times so far,the end result is a pretty nasty looking flattened lump of skin,and an extremely fattened black widow.pretty much all my adult and subadult tarantulas get pinkies as well once in a while.
Tom


----------



## invertepet (Nov 16, 2002)

You sick bastards (lol)... OK, give me a few and I'll have it up later tonight (it's 7pm PST).

b


----------



## Gillian (Nov 16, 2002)

*I'm going straight to hell with you*

Well,
    I did my first. I almost gagged, but then thought that if I don't do it, my parahybana could possibly die. I caught a 2 week cricket, put it in the cup I use to dole out crickets, and squished it head, then sliced its gut open, and gave it to my parahybana. EWWWWWWWWWWWWW!

Peace,
Gillian
p.s., oddly enough, it sounds like a crunchy Cheeto, when squished..


----------



## Alonso99 (Nov 17, 2002)

Pacific time?  Ok its like 1 am eastern.


----------



## invertepet (Nov 17, 2002)

You guys can try this... Right click and download. It's not going to stay up too long because my server will hack up a lung if it gets too much traffic on a file this large (47MB).

God, it's really gross.

http://www.invertepet.com/video/centipede.avi


----------



## invertepet (Nov 17, 2002)

If this doesn't work and you guys have Kazaa, I can put it in my Share Folder and give you guys a specific filename to download.

b


----------



## Alonso99 (Nov 17, 2002)

I saw it, pretty much the same as to how my pede ate his fuzzy, was that a hopper?  Seems the hopper didnt struggle that much


----------



## invertepet (Nov 17, 2002)

No, it didn't struggle much, probably because it was fairly well pinned under the legs. Ugh.

What rate did you get downloading it, btw?

b


----------



## Alonso99 (Nov 17, 2002)

Fluctuated between 150-180k per sec


----------



## Code Monkey (Nov 17, 2002)

I got about 125K/sec.

Next question: what codec did you use to encode the .avi?

EDIT: Nevermind, went with a hunch, DivX 5.X was the trick.


----------



## invertepet (Nov 17, 2002)

Yah, I didn't do anything fancy to it (the overcast lighting bleached the colors a bit)... DiVX 5.02 seems to give pretty decent results. An MPEG that long would've been  massive. 

My DSL is slow... I get 45K or so. 

b


----------



## invertepet (Nov 17, 2002)

I also fed an adult mouse to my T. blondi on the same day, so I'll encode that and put it up later. Should be much shorter (there's not a whole lot to see after it nails it).

b


----------



## Alonso99 (Nov 17, 2002)

Cool, Ill look forward to that one too


----------



## motorteipidpa (Nov 17, 2002)

its not working for me.my windows media player says its playing but its just a blank screen.
Tom


----------



## Alonso99 (Nov 17, 2002)

Right click it and choose save as, to save it to your hd, He did say he could not have it up for too long.


----------



## invertepet (Nov 18, 2002)

It's still up, I haven't taken it down yet. I'll probably let it run for at least a couple of days. 

I should have the blondi avi up later tonight (much later) -- my PC crashed earlier (firewire controller locked everything up when my camera went on standby) so it still needs to be downconverted to DiVX.

b


----------



## Alonso99 (Nov 18, 2002)

Ill wait for that Blondi avi. sounds cool


----------



## Tito (Nov 18, 2002)

Tom,

go to divx.com and download the new codex, that ought to do the trick.


----------



## invertepet (Nov 19, 2002)

The new file is currently being uploaded. Try it in about 30 minutes. It's 17MB so again, you need DSL, Cable or better.

http://www.invertepet.com/video/spidermouse.avi

This was a fairly large adult female mouse, so you can tell the blondi is pretty big, I'm guessing 10" or so. It took her 48 hours to eat the mouse, which was one stinky pellet by the end. 

b


----------



## motorteipidpa (Nov 19, 2002)

i downloaded divx and now the movie works.
thanks for the info
Tom


----------

